# Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee



## Hooked (14/2/19)

*


NITRO'S COLD BREW COFFEE - WHITE CHOCOLATE MOCHA
*
(I've had to steal this image from the internet as I'm having problems
uploading photos from my phone)​
International

Purchased from: Tasty Cloud
Price: R350/100ml

*EDIT 27 July 2019: Place of purchase and price were inserted*

Flavour Description:
“Super sweet white chocolate mocha, a cold sweet coffee and rich treat combined with a delicious aroma.

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments:

I was looking forward to this white chocolate mocha so much that I conveniently overlooked the “cold” part. I don’t like iced coffee in reality and I’ve discovered that I don’t like iced coffee juice either.

And iced it is! If I could detect the white chocolate or the mocha, I could at least say something. However, the coldness completely detracts from the flavours and I taste absolutely nothing.

I will have to pass on this one which is a great pity, as Nitro’s Cold Brew Coffee is apparently an award-winning juice.

_“Nitro's Cold Brew Coffee won the **Best Coffee Brand** at The Vaper Expo In Birmingham, the United Kingdom in 2017 and that same year they won **Best Beverage** in Show at The Vape Showcase in Dallas. This company is a master in cold brewing and delicious taste!”_
https://www.ejuicedirect.com/collections/nitro-cold-brew-e-liquid

It is interesting though to note that just because a particular juice wins an award, does not mean that everyone will like it.

Would I buy this juice again: Not for me, but I’m sure that those who like iced coffee would afford it the appreciation which it probably deserves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

​
*NITRO’S COLD BREW COFFEE - MACCHIATO*
(International) 

Purchased from: Tasty Cloud
Price: R350/100ml

*Flavour Description: *
Iced caramel macchiato

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg

*My comments: *

I’m not a fan of chilled coffee and I’ve put off trying this one for a loooong time, but I was pleasantly surprised. Unlike Nitro’s White Chocolate Mocha, it isn’t icy – just chilled. I was able to vape it – and enjoy it – in small doses. I’ll try it again in summer and update this review.

Other than the chill factor which isn’t for me, the flavour is utterly delectable and I wish they would make a non-chilled version. The medium-roast coffee and caramel are rich in flavour; sweet, but not too sweet. 

The best part of this juice is the aroma. All coffees have a wonderful aroma, but this one is notable. Even many hours after vaping it, when I walked back into the room it was just like walking into a coffee shop! How I wish that I could find an air freshener which smells like this!

But, back to vaping. The flavour is superb and if you enjoy chilled coffee then this juice was made for you!

*Would I buy this juice again: *
No, but only because of the chill factor. If Nitro’s were to make a non-chilled version, I would buy a few thousand litres!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_Coffee Review #114_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co (27/7/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 173204​
> *NITRO’S COLD BREW COFFEE - MACCHIATO*
> (International)
> 
> ...


Love this Review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/19)

Thanks @Hooked 

Much appreciated as always

I like warm coffee (the real beverage) but I do like icy Vapes. I think I might like this one although I haven’t tried a chilled coffee vape before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

Havana Vape Co said:


> Love this Review



Thank you @Havana Vape Co !


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> Much appreciated as always
> 
> My pleasure as always @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

